

Show HN: I built a hurricane / typhoon tracker - hayley
http://www.cyclocane.com/

======
hayley
Much credit goes to wensing and Stormpulse for the inspiration.

This site uses the Ruby static site generator Middleman and is hosted on
Amazon S3.

Ruby scripts pull data from (currently) 8 different government agencies from
around the world. This data is then stored in YAML format so that it can be
used by Middleman. The site is then rebuilt and uploaded to S3.

